# Chateau HM



## heeftmeer (Jul 12, 2011)

The kasteel/chateau Hoogemeijer. We visited this in 2010. The renovation had been started a long time ago, but they stopped that. 





old staircase by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




upstairs by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




nilfisk by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




open sealing by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




statue of legs by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




lights on by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




chateau HM by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## kathyms (Jul 12, 2011)

*hoover*

i love your pics thank you for posting them. ps do you clean all your sites lol. love the hoover pic takes ocd to anouther level. no realy they are great.


----------

